# CD water drops



## Bill19 (Dec 5, 2009)

Had a go at this last night using a florescent light tube meant for aquariums.
Please C+C 
1.(made this one mirrored)






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.but for this i used an ordinary incandescent 





thanks for looking


----------



## Jankster (Dec 5, 2009)

very cool!!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 11, 2009)

One is smiling at me, and one looks pissed! 

Awesome stuff!


----------



## GFreg (Dec 11, 2009)

These look amazing!  Thanks for sharing.  The first picture looks like Predator from the movie.  To hard to give CC because these are very abstract and don't really have a base line that we can compare to.  I normally like to give honest CC for everything I look at on this site but for the all I can manage is "awesome shots."  (yes, I did say that out loud when I opened this thread)


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 11, 2009)

haha thanks guys


----------



## Pugs (Dec 11, 2009)

I really enjoyed number 1 and 5.  On 5 I wish that it were rotated a bit counter-clockwise so that the drops would create a line from upper-right to lower-left and the rainbow reflection of the lamp would be vertical.  5 to me is my favorite and it's all about the lines and shapes!

Very interesting and cool work!


----------



## evie (Dec 12, 2009)

These are truly phenomenal! Wow. The composition is great in all of these. Very clear, colorful and creative. I think the first one could be a tiny bit more in focus? Unless you intentionally made it slightly less sharp than the rest. Awesome work though!


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 12, 2009)

wow these are very cool I had to look at them each a couple of times


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks guys 
I think No. 1 could be a little bit more in focus


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 12, 2009)

Color is very 80s but the macro is amazing!


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Foxman (Dec 18, 2009)

Very creative. I like the sort of weird, abstract and creative stuff. Often I feel I am on an island in that regard. Good stuff.


----------



## baturn (Dec 18, 2009)

wow! It must have been just as much fun to create them as look at them.


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks


----------



## mahum (Jan 13, 2010)

well, are you going to tell us newbies how we could do this at home ???? please ??


----------



## Bill19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sure its very simple. Water droplets on a CD, whack on macro (and auto mode if you like), done! Using different lights gives you different effects. and some I edited it so the background was black and increased the contrast.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 16, 2010)

love the trippy colors!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

